# stratford city westfeild



## ceiling king (Mar 9, 2011)

any one know what companys are dryling at westfeilds stratford city?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

dryling ????????


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

ceiling king said:


> any one know what companys are dryling at westfeilds stratford city?


Or did you meant Dry lining? Could you clarify?


----------

